# Thinking about the bionic for free..



## arch7angels (Aug 30, 2011)

So, I was on droid life and i saw an article about verizon offering deals for dads and grads and they have the bionic on there for free if you buy it online. I currently have a droid x. But I'm starting to get a little bored. Not that there is anything wrong with the x, i absolutely love the phone. But I have phone ADD.

So I was wondering if anyone had any input or direct experience with the bionic, and would be able to help me decide if it would be a good upgrade or not. Rooting and modding is a must for me (I've been with Motorola since the og droid so I can deal with a locked boot loader to stay with them). I'm specifically concerned with having miui. I recently switched to it after experimenting with a lot of Roms, and I haven't looked back since. Also, battery life is a pretty big deal. I'm on the go a lot and really only near a charger for a short time when I'm in my car, and I generally text quite a bit.

Those are the main concerns really nif anyone has any input on this I would GREATLY appreciate it. I was also contemplating the razr dir $99, if anyone wants to sound off about that as well. Thanks!!


----------



## black95z28 (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to have a droid x and like you I loved it. On leap day I got a bionic for free and I love it. My X was overclocked to 1.25 GHz but the bionic is leaps and bounds better. Now my bionic is running the eclipse 2.2 rom and is also overclocked to 1.25 GHz. It is lightning fast. I am also using the 2760 mah battery and it literally lasts me all day with heavy usage. Get it..you wont be disappointed.


----------

